
Genetic Algorithms Could Be More Significant Than Machine Learning - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/genetic-algorithms-could-be-more-significant-than-machine-learning/
======
mohitchawlaism
While you might be correct (i hope you are, love to work with GA). It is
generally tougher to prefer/go-with GA in industry as, 1\. Two runs of the
same algorithm can not be expected to produce similar results. 2\. You need to
be really careful with parameters set, mutation probability, recombination
probability which pose real issues after a certain point. 3\. If your input
size is too big, say vectors of length 100, then you might want to consider
discretization before processing.

However, GA prove to be useful in many cases, such problems impede their
extensive usage in mainstream industry.

